# BARF Calculator!



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Not sure if anyone else has created and posted one of these... but I am too excited to get this switch underway for my 7month old. He's now on 2 raw patties/meal until I can figure out any possible allergy and smell issues, and until I find a decent butcher. I made a spreadsheet based on the rawdogranch.com specs; please critique and use it if you wish.

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0BwN1lV1CYc0PSXJaMXV1bk0tR1U

Two questions as well, 
For puppies, do we set the "goal weight" at what I expect him to grow to? Or is it just a constant change as the puppy grows? His build is great now, at 55 pounds, but I don't know if 21ounces will do enough for growth at his age.
And, can I still shove his kong full of kibble during the day without any dire effects? I have like 30 pounds left over  it's gotta get used somehow


----------

